# Brauche Hilfe mit Java Script



## Steve0 (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich brauch ne Hilfestellung in Sachen Java.

Ich möchte meine Navigationsleite so einrichten dass wenn man mit dem Cursor (onmouseover) über einen Button fährt das dieser sich verändert und das selbe bei onmouseout wieder zurück.
Habe auf diversen Seite rumgeschaut und bin auch fündig geworden.

Nur klappt des ganze bei mir irgendwie nicht...

*Ich benutze Frames.
Habe in meinen Navigationsframe in den Header folgendes eingefügt:*


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var home = new Array();
home[0] = new Image();
home[0].src = "home.png";
home[1] = new Image();
home[1].src = "home2.png";

function Bildwechsel(Bildname,Zahl)
{
window.document.images[Bildname].src = home[Zahl].src;
}
//-->
</script>
```

*Und hier der Button:*





-> Das Feld wird später noch für die anderen Buttons erweitert,aber erst wenn der erste überhaupt geht.
    Das Problem ist dass mein Button so aussieht wie immer und nichts passiert.
    Die 2 Bilder liegen im Hauptverzeichnis- home.png ist normal- home2.png sollte das mouseover Bild sein.

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## The_S (31. Mai 2007)

Steve0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann jemand helfen?



Vermutlich eher weniger, da du hier in einem Java Forum bist, aber eine JavaScript Frage hast. Java != JavaScript!


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mai 2007)

*verschieb*


----------

